

What Keeps NFC From Explosive Growth? A Gateway Product - rjsamson
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671623/what-keeps-nfc-from-explosive-growth-a-gateway-product

======
jayfuerstenberg
Meanwhile in Japan NFC is everywhere and has been since 2005-2006. People pay
for items at the convenience store with their cell phones.

You can even get a credit card-like NFC card to perform the same. I use one (I
live in Japan) and it's the fastest way to get in and get out of a store.

I think NFC would take off more if the infrastructure for making payments were
in place.

It is in Japan and everybody loves it.

